# Apple TV sur un Plasma en YUV



## yannmac (24 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

j'ai un plasma Panasonic HD ready et à cause de sa résolution bizarre par rapport à un LCD qui a une résolution informatique, j'ai beaucoup de pb.

j'ai acheté un MacMini G4 pour mettre dessus, et c'est la catastrophe, en HDMI j'arrive a une image élargie, et en VGA j'arrive à une image au bon format grace aux réglages de l'écran.

bref je me posais la question suivante, avec un AppleTV en YUV comme l'image est alors en analogique, sa devrais pas poser de pb ?? il devrais pas tenir compte de la résolution de l'écran.

j'ai une platine DVD Philips en HDMI pour la lecture DVD, avec un DD externe sur sa prise USB, mais elle gere très mal les titres, alors en le mettent sur un AppleTV avec FrontRow sa serais super, comme j'ai pas besoin de lecteur intégré.

merci


----------



## pim (28 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Ton écran étant HD Ready, cela ne va poser aucun problème avec l'Apple TV, qui délivre un signal HD. Quant au choix du branchement, HDMI ou YUV, je pense qu'il faut être un pro pour voir une différence dans le résultat à l'écran... Donc pas de problème non plus.

De façon générale on peut regretter qu'Apple ne fasse pas "profiter" le Mac mini des  réglages de l'Apple TV, vu qu'il s'agit dans chaque cas d'un Mac OS X 10.4.7 avec iTunes et FrontRow...


----------



## yannmac (29 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, 

ce qui est balot c'est que d'autres marques gerent mieux les réglages sur l'HDMI que mon plasma Panasonic ou il y a un menu caché que je n'ai pas vu 

faut donc que je fasse le test d'un Apple TV

merci


----------



## ipascm (21 Octobre 2008)

j'ai exactement le meme probleme que toi, avec mon mac mini et mon écran HD ready, la faute en incombe à la résolution native qui n'est pas véritablement HD ready (756 ligne au lieu de 720)

résultat ton image ne se cale pas exactement...

franchement tu n'as pas grand chose à faire autre que d'acheter un apple TV comme moi et franchement j'en suis accros...


----------

